# For Every Dog An Angel



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Reilly sounds like a wonderful golden, and you made it possible for him to have a terrific life.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your last bit of time together was truly magic and precious for both of you. Thank you for sharing your story, he is happy now.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am very sorry for you loss. I don't have any words to make you feel better, just sympathy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry... These times arent easy...but he knows he was loved and you gave him that....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry but what a wonderful life you were able to give him.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing a wonderful but sad story. I lost my first golden in July from lymphoma at 8 1/2 and know the sorrow that you are feeling. Please know that you gave him a wonderful life and he was very lucky to have you as his "mom". What a wonderful picture of you and him to have forever!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Words are never good enough! We are thinking of you, and thanking you for taking such good care of a wonderful Golden. You did a wonderful thing!
What a very special picture to cherish! I will say a prayer for you


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Rest in peace Reilly!! Words will never be enough!! 

We dedicate this photo of Amber and Natasha for Reilly!










God Bless you all!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a beautiful story-I really think the 4 months you had were a gift to both you and Reilly. What a blessing that you were able to do all of Reilly's favorite things with him. He is healthy and waiting for you at the Bridge. I'll keep you in my thoughts and thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. You and Reilly made the most of your time together. It's never enough time. Gosh, my Dottie just turned seven, and I have a friend who lost her Golden at seven to the same cancer that Reilly had. I've lost a dog before, and the experience taught me the importance of living on "animal time" with our canine companions. 

You and Reilly understood the concept well. Thank you again for sharing your heart-wrenching experience.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a wonderful story - thank you for sharing! Reilly sounds like a terrific friend, and he was very lucky to have you. 

I lost my Sandy to the same thing Feb. 8th, 2005. She was 13.5, and kind enough to have her attack in the vet's office, while we were picking her 'brother' up from being neutered. I had to make the tough decision to let her go, as her oxygen levels were so low, she had almost no chance of being 'herself' if she went through the procedure Reilly did. 

You were blessed with 4 extra months of love, and were wise enough to appreciate it.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonferful story, you gave Reilly a wonderful life, he was very blessed.... how very special, thinking of you at this sad time, your special memories will last forever 


Ann
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful story,....... you gave Riley a wonderful life, he was very blessed.... how very special,...... thinking of you at this sad time, your special memories will last forever 


Ann
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and it reminds us all of our past friends that have gone to the bridge and how very much we miss them...


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

*Sorry about your loss*

I know this is a very difficult time for you. We lost our 9 year old golden Max to cancer last April. I still miss him so much. We are blessed with our golden friends for too short of a time - but the time we get with them is so wonderful.


----------



## bbhdl (Jan 16, 2007)

Jen, 
I am so sorry about Reilly. I can see how much you loved each other. You will never forget him and what you shared together. I have lost my best friends too and I have to say that I would never give up a single day that we shared together to erase the pain of losing them. It is a part of life, the worst part, but a part all that same. Remember the good times and I hope that in time you will remember him with a smile and not a tear. Reilly will live in your heart and your memory forever.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

i am so sorry for your loss. your story about riley made me cry and was so beautiful. It reminded me of how precious our time is with our golden partners and that we should cherish every second. i am so glad riley made it to the rainbow bridge doing his favorite thing, driving with you. thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss, but happy you had those 4 months. I had my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter fpr exactly 10 weeks to the day after his diagnosis of a very aggressive bone cancer in rear leg. Like you, I spent that 10 weeks taking him to the "beach" fishing with me (any sand and water was the beach even it was the back bay) He would swim and try to catch crabs in the shallow water, eat my bait fish when i dumped them out of the net, even stole a speck trout off my striger and managed to pounced on a undersize flounder i released. I let him eat all the no-no foods. We had a grand 10 weeks and i will never regret one minute of it, treasure the memories of him enjoying himself so much.


----------

